# Limit of Lessers and some Specklebellys!



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Went out today with 5 other guys and it started out a little slow but once the lessers started flying it went fast! Had flocks of 300 lessers landing and cupped up right in our face on most of the flocks. We got a limit of lessers pretty quick and there had been some specklebellys in with them so we let the other groups work and picked a couple specs out of them. Got 5 of them but lost one in some thick cattails. None of us had shot a specklebelly so it was pretty exciting! Also got a couple pintails.
The Birds


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

very nice hunt guys, i so wanna shoot some specs and the lessers are always fun.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Right on. We've gotten some specks in the peas this week, nice to have them around.


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

great work guys ....those specks are nice//////


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

quite possibly the funnest hunt i've ever been on, everything worked awesome! cant wait to see the taxidermist's finished product


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Great Pics! nice job!


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Way to go boys, nice bar bellys!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

OH HELL YEAH! Way to go man :thumb:


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

Thats what im talkin bout!! That is a hunt to be proud of there, good work guys! I'm jelous! Wish we got some of those specks down here in Iowa!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Good job on the specks.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

ahh yeah! it has been a long time since i shot a speck. i will never forget it. i can remember every speck encounter i ever had. not too hard, there have only been a few. makes me want to head north tomorrow! hopefully i will luck into a few in a week or so. don't let 'em migrate out! PLEEEEEASE!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

this is the first year ever i have seen specks in the fall. never got a shot at them, but did see about a dozen feeding in a field. is this going to be a trend? hope so! i have never shot one, but it would be nice to.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice pics,what a hunt!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks guys! Also, as you can see in the picture the top left goose has a white ring around the neck and also had white spots on its wings. Is that rare?


----------

